# As soon as the troops heard that the plague was near



## Lamb67

As soon as the troops heard that the plague was near,they all betook themselves to their own cities.

_Cum primum copiae audiverunt esse prope pestem atque ad urbes suos se contulerunt._

_Welcome your comments please.Thanks._


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Cum primum exercitus pestem prope esse audiuerunt, ad urbes suas se contulerunt.*


----------



## Agró

XiaoRoel said:


> *Cum primum exercitus pestem prope esse audiuerunt, as urbes suas se contulerunt.*



¿as?

¿No será _ad_?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Era *ad*, por supuesto. Un _lapsus calami_. Queda corregido. Gracias, Agró


----------



## Agró

XiaoRoel said:


> Era *ad*, por supuesto. Un _lapsus calami_. Queda corregido. Gracias, Agró



Escribir sin cálamo es una... _¡calamidad!_

Por cierto, ¿algo que ver?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Alguna teoría habla de que *calamus*, 'palito' o 'caña', viene de una misma raíz expresiva (dos /ă/) de origen agrario, *kălăm- que en el caso de *calamitas* escribe las cañas rotas de una cosecha malograda por los elementos. 
Algún autor del XIX, Freund, dice que se debió decir _(in)columitas_ que luego cambiaría a _calamitas_ (¿por influencia de calamus?). Pero esto parece demasiado retorcido. 
Creo que la relación entre 'caña (pequeña)' y 'caña tronchada' es evidente, así como su pertenencia al léxico expresivo rural.


----------



## Agró

XiaoRoel said:


> Alguna teoría habla de que *calamus*, 'palito' o 'caña', viene de una misma raíz expresiva (dos /ă/) de origen agrario, *kălăm- que en el caso de *calamitas* escribe las cañas rotas de una cosecha malograda por los elementos.
> Algún autor del XIX, Freund, dice que se debió decir _(in)columitas_ que luego cambiaría a _calamitas_ (¿por influencia de calamus?). Pero esto parece demasiado retorcido.
> Creo que la relación entre 'caña (pequeña)' y 'caña tronchada' es evidente, así como su pertenencia al léxico expresivo rural.



Genial (e interesantísimo), Xiao. Gracias.


----------

